# Americas Next Top Model: Cycle 8



## Katura (Mar 2, 2007)

Anyone catch the season premiere? 

I know that Jael was up for elimination already...but she's my favorite. She's super effing hott. I want her hair........If only I could pull off blonde! haha...

Anyone else have a favorite already?


----------



## Holly (Mar 2, 2007)

I watched it with my bf. I really like Jael and Sarah the most. He likes Sarah and Diana  Looks like it's gonna be a good season! The house looks pretty cool I gotta say.

Im kinda glad that girl was kicked off, she seemed super sweet, but oh my god she didn't know anything about like how fur is taken for clothing, and she just seemed so naive.

NATASHA ANNOYS ME SO MUCH, HOLY CRAP. My bf and I think she reminds us of a transvestite.

AND I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE MAKEOVERS omg. It's always such drama


----------



## Katura (Mar 2, 2007)

Makeovers!!! ooooh that has to be one of my favorite parts of the show! Can't wait!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 2, 2007)

I wish we where as far with ANTM, I think we're in season 5 or 6 now... I totally love it!!!


----------



## Chanel_MAC (Mar 2, 2007)

I can't wait for makeovers either!  This should definitely be a good season.  They say there's less drama this time.  I'm glad Kathleen is gone though, because she was annoying me with that voice!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_





 I
NATASHA ANNOYS ME SO MUCH, HOLY CRAP. My bf and I think she reminds us of a transvestite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, Natasha & Jaslene sort of have that used to be a guy look & Jaslene also has the voice. Natasha is definately annoying!

It's too bad Kathleen was let go, she was funny & so sweet.  OK, so she's not very bright, but who cares, she competing to be a model not a contestant on Jeopardy.

I don't have a favorite yet, my favorite was the woman w/the black hair who had alot of tattoos, who was eliminated during the first hour of the show.

Jael has a very interesting look and a very nice figure, but her voice makes her sound stoned.


----------



## crazy4lex04 (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't really like Natasha's personality, but she has A LOT of potential. She reminds me so much of a blonde Angelina Jolie... her eyes and lips.

I like Brittany and Felicia so far.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 2, 2007)

i like jael & jaslene. i think samantha, whitney & felicia have potential as well. sarah was my favourite at the start but i don't think she's there for the right reasons. i couldn't stand kathleen!!! i'm soo glad she went home. her voice made me cringe. i hope natasha or renee is the next to go.


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Yeah, Natasha & Jaslene sort of have that used to be a guy look & Jaslene also has the voice. Natasha is definately annoying!

It's too bad Kathleen was let go, she was funny & so sweet.  OK, so she's not very bright, but who cares, she competing to be a model not a contestant on Jeopardy.

I don't have a favorite yet, my favorite was the woman w/the black hair who had alot of tattoos, who was eliminated during the first hour of the show.

Jael has a very interesting look and a very nice figure, but her voice makes her sound stoned._

 
I didn't see that, but I know some people that know her.  Apparently they kicked her off for having so many tattoos.  Why in the hell accept her to be on the show (knowing she had tattoos) if they are just going to turn around and send her home for having said tattoos? Dumbasses.


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 3, 2007)

I really like Jael she has a unique look to her and a nice body! can you believe shes half black and caucasian...gorgeous! I just dont like the way she talks either she does sound like she is stoned.  I dont really like that other girl I dont know her name ehh the one that has a 7month old son?? i just dont like her attitude trying to accuse Jael that she is trying to act so friendly and nice.  Like shes getting into peoples business already..I dont know it bothers me.


----------



## Vixen (Mar 3, 2007)

Mmm.. Jael and Renee drive me nuts.  I was hoping one of them would go home.  I liked Kathleen's look, her personality made me laugh, ha ha ha.  She makes for good tv.
I like Natasha's face, I agree w/ the poster who said that she looks like Angelina Jolie, I think it's the lips.


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 3, 2007)

I like Jasleen.

Natasha does remind me of a blond angelina jolie..
she has her full lips and everything.
but shes so rude and I dont like her attitude.. when she told her story it made me think "mail order bride" but w/e

Rene is annoying! she should leave Jael alone!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 

 
_I dont really like that other girl I dont know her name ehh the one that has a 7month old son?? i just dont like her attitude trying to accuse Jael that she is trying to act so friendly and nice.  Like shes getting into peoples business already..I dont know it bothers me._

 
i completely agree. they've been in the house for what? 2 days? & renee's already stirring up shit. she has an opinion on _everything_. SO annoying.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 4, 2007)

I watched a bit.  That tall blond girl does talk like she is stoned all the time.  

The one "who is there for her son" (yeah, OK) is so raggy.  Talk about catty and insecure.  Then again, it is ANMT, so that is what it is allllll about.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still laugh when I see Tyra getting so serious at those elimination ceremonies.  She takes that shit so seriously like there is a cure for cancer, aids _and_ diabetes on the back of the card she is holding!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_
I still laugh when I see Tyra getting so serious at those elimination ceremonies.  She takes that shit so seriously like there is a cure for cancer, aids and diabetes on the back of the card she is holding!_

 





I liked the girl that did the pro-fur (Brittany?) and I liked Kathleen.  I've discovered in 8 cycles I have a knack for really liking the people who are sent home in the first three epis and the person I hate the most goes into the top 3 or 4.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I didn't see that, but I know some people that know her. Apparently they kicked her off for having so many tattoos. Why in the hell accept her to be on the show (knowing she had tattoos) if they are just going to turn around and send her home for having said tattoos? Dumbasses._

 
Really, that was the reason.  You're right, why accept her. I think she quit her job to be on the show.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixen* 

 
_Mmm.. Jael and Renee drive me nuts. I was hoping one of them would go home. I liked Kathleen's look, her personality made me laugh, ha ha ha. She makes for good tv.
I like Natasha's face, I agree w/ the poster who said that she looks like Angelina Jolie, I think it's the lips._

 
"She makes for good tv." She does.  It would have made the show more interesting if they kept her.  I felt her photo looked good.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 6, 2007)

Jael's voice reminds me of the winner of maybe 3-4 cycle ago; that rocker chick who married that guy from the Brady Bunch (btw they make an odd couple).  I don't think she ever got any work.


----------



## jenii (Mar 7, 2007)

I love Jael, but if they change her hair, I'm gonna KICK THEIR ASSES.

Well, if I ever meet who did it I will. Because her hair? Is awesome. They should leave it the hell alone, but it's ANTM, and they never leave a good thing alone. They always have to change EVERYTHING about the person, which I hate, because obviously the person had SOMETHING special about them that got them in there. Why change them so much?

Ugh. Team Jael forever, though!! Even if they change her hair!

I still don't get how the Russian chick made it through the first episode, though. She's awful. As is Renee, but that's mostly just her horrible personality.


----------



## KAIA (Mar 7, 2007)

Jael and Jaslene are my favorites!
i loved Kathleen accent and her look and her personality i was pissed when they sent her home !!!!
Renee ...  grrr and can't stand her!!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 8, 2007)

Jaslene is my favorite...I'm so sad that Samnatha got eliminated..she was soo pretty!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 8, 2007)

This is like the Jaslene and Renee show rather than ANTM.  I'm completely sick of Renee.  Every interview is with her, every camera shot is of her, etc. I realise that they're trying to set her up as the "bad guy" this season, but for crying out loud...Can we focus on SOMEONE ELSE?!  All she does is cut people down and make excuses.

"Wah!  I would've done better if they would've put *me* as the class flirt or something that was closer to my personality.  Wah!".  
"It's not fair that Jael won the Goodwill challenge because *she shops* at Goodwill".  

She's a whiner and a bitch.  And because I have such disdain for her, she'll make it to the final 3.  Blech.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 10, 2007)

Renee is such a whiner/bitch/jealous freak and she always uses her 3 month old son card to get outta shit, I know thats a mean thing to say but she really does. She's soo fake at times I wanna slap her I totally agree with u Kimberleigh this is like Jaslene vs. Renee. The others are always ignore...OMG Jael ALWAYS SOUNDS LIKE SHE'S HIGH...that girl has the hottest features though...and she's sweet too...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm sorry, I can never remember their names!  Who is the girl that in the school photos session was the athlete?  She was wearing a wrestling or track outfit.  She was jumping in the photo.  That was an amazing pic.  She seem like she is in the running for top spot.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 10, 2007)

jael, felicia, jaslene and brittany are gorgeous! i'll be happy if either of them win!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 10, 2007)

I *think* the girl in the wrestling singlet is Felicia.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 14, 2007)

*'America's Next Top Model' Fashion Designer Charged With Rape*

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,258726,00.html


Today they get the makeovers; that always fun to watch.
I hope Jaslene is not the one getting the short, short hair.


----------



## amoona (Mar 14, 2007)

I LOVE Jaslene! Her personality is soooo cute. The girls I love never win though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was sure last season Anchal would win and I adored her ... so hopefully better luck for Jaslene this season!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 14, 2007)

jaslene annoys the hell out of me. i really hope she goes soon...but idk that's just me. i'm pretty stoked to see their makeovers tonight. i wonder what they're going to do with jael.


----------



## Holly (Mar 15, 2007)

I loved the makeovers!!! They looked sooooooooo hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel bad for Jael having to get her hair done for 8 hours, and then undone right away, and then finding out about her friend dying the same day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Holy crap I can't believe how much Renee is bitching about that red headed girl (I forget her name, she won last challenge I think) for crying and stuff. Like yeah she's a bit emotional but jeeez just ignore it!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 15, 2007)

If I never see Renee again, it will be too soon.  I'm so sick of the cameras focusing on her (EXCEPT to see her reaction when Brittany was called first).  And I realize that this is "reality tv", and they're probably just setting Renee up to be the Jade or whatever, but I still can't stand her bitchy ass attitude.  Brittany, on the other hand, (I think I'm spelling her name right) is AWESOME.  She has a FEROCIOUS look, and she is about as beautiful as they come.  Her comment to Renee about kicking her ass in the competition was SPOT ON!  And Renee sticking her arm out the sliding glass door to flip her off.  BEAUTIFUL!!!!  LMAO!


----------



## TangoMango (Mar 15, 2007)

I was starting to lose interest in the Top Model franchise, but so far, the photoshoots have been cute and fun. I really like the Ice Cream shoot. Anyways, just some comments:

Jaslene: I liked her last season, and I like her this season. She photographs really well and her skin is really nice. I hope she wins!

Jael: I like her spunky attitude, but I really can't understand her when she talks, half the time. 

Dionne- Can be forgettable at times, but she has a nice face.

Renee- Ugh! Not only can I not stand her attitude, I don't even think she's that attractive. She looks like your average 20-something girl to me.

Brittany- Sometimes I think she's pretty, other times I don't. But she takes such nice pictures.

Felicia- She's so cute!

Natasha- I have an urge to reach my hand into the tv and slap her. She needs to stop pursing her lips, it's not cute.

Whitney- Nice girl, I just don't think she's that attractive.

Sarah- I like her, she reminds of a friend of mine.

Cassandra- No clue why she made it to the finals. Didn't see anything pretty about her.

The Other Plus Size girl- She has a nice face, she just needs to build her self-confidence.


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 15, 2007)

It has been a long long time since I've seen anyone as arrogant as that Natasha girl. EW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't even love to hate her. I just hate her.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 15, 2007)

I hate hate hate hate Renee for flipping Brittany off...I CANNOT STAND NATASHA. AND THAT PLUS SIZE GIRL...God...they're soo annoying...her and renee always f-ing gossipping about the other girls...I was praying tht she got eliminated...she didnt deserve to stay.


----------



## n_c (Mar 16, 2007)

My fav is Jaslene she's so fierce!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 17, 2007)

Jaslene always tries so hard to be perfect and thats what i like. she never bitches about anyone. Jaslene is my fav


----------



## ColourDuJour (Mar 18, 2007)

"I walk like this all the time, everydayyy."
haha i love jaslene. 
oh and jael! her nerd photo in the 2nd episode, cuteee. 

omg. renee gets on my nerves. she's hellaaa shady! saying that everyone is fake when she's the one talking crap behind their backs.

i loveeee ANTM!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 19, 2007)

jaslene and jael are my faves
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ur right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the two j's are rocking, though as always jael sounds high all the time, but i feel so bad for her losing a friend...it's such a hard thing to go thru...I would never want anyone to go thru that, I've been thru it and it's hard to even go thru the days after that...shes a strong girl


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Mar 22, 2007)

Omg =[ they kicked felicia, she was my fav!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbeatofangelx* 

 
_Omg =[ they kicked felicia, she was my fav!_

 
She was one of my favs too!  They kicked her off over Natasha?  Whatever!  This show is fun to watch but it is not like any of these girls (IMO) are ever going to be "Top Models".


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 25, 2007)

NATASHA does NOT deserve to be ANTM...I think all she does is pucker her lips and think she's hot


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 29, 2007)

DIANA GOT VOTED OFF LAST NIGHT, sorry if im spoiling this for anyone who hasnt watched it, but i cannot tell u how happy i am, initially when she first came i was happy to see tht there was diversity and difference on this show (plus size models, different ethnic backgrounds etc etc) but as the show progressed i hated diana more n more, this girl has nothing to offer and when jay manuel asked her why she wanted to stay there she said "Just cause..." im glad Whitney stayed she is amazing. I love that girl, shes had some rough weeks, but she's a sweetheart and knows how to model well.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep, when she gave him that 'just cuz' reply, we knew she was a gonner!    She looked horrid as a man.  Ewww!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 

 
_Yep, when she gave him that 'just cuz' reply, we knew she was a gonner!    She looked horrid as a man.  Ewww!!_

 
  I knowwwwwww, she looked hideous and her picture came out even nastier... Natasha cracked me up, i think she had the best picture yesterday, and so did jaslene
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 renee for once looked really good...loved her pic too last night


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 1, 2007)

I <3 ANTM! My favorites so far this season are Jaslene and Natasha. Jaslene is so skinny and gorgeous I can't get over it, and Natasha is just really funny, in a good way to me though, even though at first I didn't like her...


----------



## Deirdre (Apr 1, 2007)

I really like Natasha, too.  Her lifestyle (situation) is quite alien to the other girls, but I think she is working hard, in her way, to fit in with them.  The other girls really don't understand or respect where she has come from, but I haven't seen anyone sit down and have a respectful conversation in this - their questions (as shown on the program) seem judgemental to me.   They're lucky American girls, life is much different for beautiful young women in the US, and although some of these girls may have been exposed to some less than desirable situations,  I'd guess it's quite likely Natasha understands "survival" in a way they likely won't experience. 

It seems like she's not really listening to feedback, but she really makes an effort based on the judge's suggestions.  I think a lot of her back-chat is a reflex, I suspect she's had to do a bit of fast thinking/talking as a strategy in life, as well.

Natasha has a bit of the air of a wounded bird about her.  She works hard to appear harder than she is.  I'm sure that was a survival mechanism, too.  I think she is one of the prettier girls, too, along with Jaslene.


----------



## linzbyrd (Apr 1, 2007)

Love this show!  Natasha was hilarious last week.  She is doing so much better.  I never expected her to put on a show for everyone.


----------



## pixichik77 (Apr 2, 2007)

I thought this was odd... I checked the photo galleries to show someone their "dead" ,akeup (we just did dead makeups in my makeup class) and they aren't in the gallery anymore...


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pixichik77* 

 
_I thought this was odd... I checked the photo galleries to show someone their "dead" ,akeup (we just did dead makeups in my makeup class) and they aren't in the gallery anymore..._

 
Apparently they are in a alot of trouble for shooting that. People are saying that they shouldnt be allowed to show models "dead"


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 2, 2007)

I missed the show that night but heard about it the next day via a flyer circulated to the media.  I went into the site a couple of days later and the pictures were not on the site, but I did find them on another site.

That episode was totally tasteless.  Does no one on that show have the intelligence or sensitivity to see how this is sick.  I am very disappointed in Tyra (who I thought was an intelligent, down to earth woman) for allowing this to go on.

Below are some article about this particular episode.
http://www.wimnonline.org/WIMNsVoicesBlog/?p=462

http://feministing.com/archives/006740.html

http://message.snopes.com/showthread.php?t=5790


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 2, 2007)

Natasha was hysterical when she did the photoshoot as a man.

Who was it that said that a plus size model would never be on the cover of Vogue?


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Natasha was hysterical when she did the photoshoot as a man.

Who was it that said that a plus size model would never be on the cover of Vogue?_

 
I think it was Renee.


----------



## jerseygirl005 (Apr 2, 2007)

i love jael and HATE HATE HATE renee!!! she is so cocky and thinks she has no competition... her pictures are mediocre at most... jael and the other girls are much much more photogenic.


----------



## Deirdre (Apr 3, 2007)

I wonder if it's my age, but I remember peeling up the corner of every "yesterday and today" album by the Beatles when I was a kid, looking for the infamous "dead baby" cover.  But, I never found it....

Anyway, I don't really get the furor over the "dead model" episode.  I though it was lighthearted, and quite silly, but hardly controversial.  To me, controversial = people who deny that our planet is in dire environmental straits.


----------



## msthrope (Apr 3, 2007)

there seem to be a million articles circulating now about the public outcry against those crime scene photos.  i had to search for a while to find them so that i could save them for posterity's sake.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 5, 2007)

Sarah's Gone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Competition Thickens


----------



## Holly (Apr 5, 2007)

I loooooved Jaels photoshoot pics, and that redhead (Still can't remember her name, lol). At the party though, ohhhh man Jael was so annoying to 50 cent, I woulda pushed her in the pool too if I was him o__O.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 5, 2007)

I know Jael shocked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me, I was pretty sure she was gonna be the one going this week because of the way she behaved at that party, but I guess not!!! Her photoshoot ROCKED!!!!!!!!!!!! Personall IMO, 50 Cent is soooo overrated. I dont think there's anything soooooooo good about him. He just has this extra attitude because he's a celebrity.


----------



## ColourDuJour (Apr 6, 2007)

yea! jael had strong poses for her shoot. and i loved the "faces" she chosed (sexy beast, revolutionary... etc). not something boring like "sorrow" or "innocent." and i'm starting to love natasha, she's great too. i just love this cycle!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 6, 2007)

I know but I'm still not getting that BANG...that i get...I like this cycle...but it doesnt have what every other cycle had!!!!..


----------



## MACgirl (Apr 10, 2007)

I think this cycle is not the best but does have the most unique faces (jaslene, natasha, jael to name a few), anywho i laughed my ass off in the last episode becuase of brit's hair, WOWWWWWWWWWW that lil sucker was running wild!!! and at panel that braid was harder than crispy anything! it looked like bad computer game grapics when she turned her head!!! LOLOL


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 11, 2007)

I know TYRA CALLED IT A DEAD HAMSTER...i almost peed on myself!!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Whitney got eliminated yesterday...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boohoo!!!


----------



## Jade (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow..Jael gotsent home this week...her and Brittany were in the bottom 2.


----------



## Holly (Apr 19, 2007)

Im a little disappointed Jael didn't get any further into the competition. She's gorgeous. But she's been so damn annoying lately imo. I don't know who I want to win anymore! Maybe Brittany...  though I hate how she went on about the short term memory thing, I mean if it happened years ago to her, she could have done things to better her self, or to like get around the problem, she just seemed to make the issue way bigger than it was. Probably just me who thinks that lol


----------



## zori (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_Maybe Brittany... though I hate how she went on about the short term memory thing, I mean if it happened years ago to her, she could have done things to better her self, or to like get around the problem, she just seemed to make the issue way bigger than it was. Probably just me who thinks that lol_

 
I empathize with Brittany but how was she overcoming the short memory thing the last couple of years? I thought they had cue cards to assist them as well but maybe I am wrong. IMO she was making a big deal as well ....


----------



## Holly (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zori* 

 
_I empathize with Brittany but how was she overcoming the short memory thing the last couple of years? I thought they had cue cards to assist them as well but maybe I am wrong. IMO she was making a big deal as well ...._

 
Yeah, she had cue cards right in front of her :/


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, they had cue cards in front of her, but you can't just stare at the cue cards.  She has to make eye contact with the camera.  The cue card holder stood off to the side, so it wasn't possible for her to just stare at the cards and read them.  She couldn't remember from looking at the cue card to memorize a few words at a time to looking at the camera.  She would lose the words almost immediately.  Think of looking at a phone number in a phone book once, closing the book, and then trying to dial the number from memory...it's the same thing.  The best thing for someone with short term memory loss to do is memorize, memorize, memorize.  She was better off memorizing than using the cards.  

At any rate, it was time for Jael to go.  She was impossible to understand when she spoke.  Took good pics, but just not the kind of model cover girl would want as their spokesperson.


----------



## zori (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_ The best thing for someone with short term memory loss to do is memorize, memorize, memorize. She was better off memorizing than using the cards. _

 
I'm sure advice would have been given to her on how to handle her short term memory loss from her doctors, therapists, etc. Hopefully she will start taking some proactive measures or she will be sent home.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_At any rate, it was time for Jael to go. She was impossible to understand when she spoke. Took good pics, but just not the kind of model cover girl would want as their spokesperson._

 
IMO, Jael has that high fashion model look rather that cover girl material. Her accent was thick and difficult to understand.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zori* 

 
_I'm sure advice would have been given to her on how to handle her short term memory loss from her doctors, therapists, etc. Hopefully she will start taking some proactive measures or she will be sent home._

 
I'm not excusing/justifying her behavior, I'm just pointing out that the cue cards might not do any good for someone who has short term memory loss.  If the card holder would've been crouched down below the camera (which wasn't possible because of the reflection screen thingy being right there), she might have had a better shot.  Whatever.  

 Quote:

  IMO, Jael has that high fashion model look rather that cover girl material. Her accent was thick and difficult to understand.  
 
When she signed on to do ANTM, it's not like she wasn't aware that the end result, if she won, was she'd be a spokesperson for CG.  Like I said, she took good photos.  

Jael was from Detroit...we don't really have "accents" in the midwest.  She just didn't know how to speak properly.  Natasha is from Russia and she was easier to understand than Jael.


----------



## Dawn (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh no!  I DVR'd it and didn't see it yet.  Knew I shouldn't have looked in this thread.  I kinda thought Jael would be going soon tho.  Sure wish they'd dump Natasha, she is really getting on my nerves.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 19, 2007)

awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love natasha! i think she's great! my fave is jaslene tho.. she;s amazing!


----------



## knoxydoll (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_we don't really have "accents" in the midwest._

 
Sorry to break it to you but everyone has an accent dear. No matter where you're from you will always sound different to those who aren't from your area.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 19, 2007)

Jael


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_Sorry to break it to you but everyone has an accent dear. No matter where you're from you will always sound different to those who aren't from your area._

 

I can assure you that I sound NOTHING like Jael.


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 20, 2007)

So far I can only picture Natasha and Renee in the long run... *maybe* Brittany.  Dionne seems forgettable, and Jaslene isn't doing as good as she used to.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 23, 2007)

the final three should be renee, dionne, and natasha. I dont really like natasha but ugh...jaslene is looking worse every week. I dont really like her anymore.


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 25, 2007)

brittany & jael were my favorites in the begining. but natasha is totally growing on me. she so optomistic, & smiley. she's totally content with being herself. and thats pretty awesome.


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 16, 2007)

so basically im really happy with the judges choice. 
:]


----------



## triccc (May 16, 2007)

who won? i was sick allll day and was sleeping when it was on!!!!

tell me tell me!


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 16, 2007)

i dont want to give it away for others that havent seen it yetttt


----------



## knoxydoll (May 16, 2007)

I haven't seen it yet, but I'm so disappointed with who won. My least fav of the top three. Maybe my mind will change once I see the episode... *hopes someone puts it online soon*


----------



## triccc (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_I haven't seen it yet, but I'm so disappointed with who won. My least fav of the top three. Maybe my mind will change once I see the episode... *hopes someone puts it online soon*_

 

I know the cw website puts all the episodes on there, but you have to wait another day or so to watch it.. which is what i plan on doing!


----------



## knoxydoll (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_I know the cw website puts all the episodes on there, but you have to wait another day or so to watch it.. which is what i plan on doing!_

 
 I'm canadian so it won't let me watch them, trust me I've tried for prior episodes. I'm waiting for a torrent or youtube of it to be up.


----------



## rcastel10 (May 17, 2007)

The winner was my favorite throughout the whole show so I'm glad she won.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 17, 2007)

I was happy Jaslene won.


----------



## Iridescence (May 17, 2007)

I was soooo happy Renee got kicked off. She annoyed the hell out of me. But also I am sad Natasha didn't win!!!! She deserved it.


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 17, 2007)

yeah Jaslene was my favorite all throughout the competition too. Im glad they gave her a chance this season. 
I didnt mind renee, but I seriously could not stand natasha.


----------



## triccc (May 18, 2007)

yea, natasha got on my nerves!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 18, 2007)

I'm happy with the choice for the winner.  Her voice is annoying (sounds like a drag queen quite often, needs to work on that), but I like her look (reminds me of a little of Janice).  Her photographs are beautiful. I hope she has a career beyond her year as ANTM; we need a Latina supermodel.

I never liked Renee, she was catty from the beginning, and she's such a sore loser.

I loved Natasha's photos (she does remind me of Jolie), but her body on the runway didn't look good.

Jael had the most unique look, and had the shapliest thin figure of all the contestants.

Check out the interview on the site below.
http://cw11.trb.com/entertainment/network/topmodel/


----------



## Ms. Z (May 30, 2007)

I really hope that she doesn’t live the crazy life that Janice did.
http://www.tmz.com/2007/05/18/jaslene-the-new-janice/


----------

